

BugSense exceeded AppEngine quota - obviator
http://www.bugsense.com/docs

======
obviator
This is an excellent service for tracking bugs in your Android apps.
Unfortunately, it's not so much use if quota limitations take down the whole
site. Doesn't Google have some way to increase quota on-demand (automatically)
to cater for intense load?

~~~
PanosJee
Hi there, we just had a huge spike in traffic (more than 1M bugs) so we
exceeded our quotas. We just tripled them to be sure it won't happen any time
soon. We ll keep an eye on it. Thanks for the interest

~~~
obviator
Great, thanks for the feedback. Glad someone's on top of it :)

